# Acrylic Weathering



## prelector (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a number of questions because I have read so much that I am confused. This will be my first time weathering N scale cars. I want to use acrylics but have no air gun.

How specifically does one make an acrylic wash?

Does the wash dull the shine of the car and fade the lettering?

Do you have to spray the car with dullcote before putting on acrylic wash? If so does the wash go thru the dull cote to age the car?

From what I see dull cote is a lacquer and I want to use acrylic.

Is there alcohol in the wash that dulls the car?

As you can see, I am quite confused on the topic. Maybe its because I am 71 years old, but I need some help on this and really would appreciate your input.

Thank you


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, if you're 71, you are probably retired and have plenty of time to practice. 

Probably, the tool you're referring to is an air BRUSH, which uses an air stream to propel very small quantities of paint onto a model. Do you intend to get one? They can make your job easier.

In any event, the reason you are confused is because you, Grasshopper, are seeking the *one true path* to painting. There isn't one. There are as many options and techniques as there are artists. I am only one.

Pure and simple, a wash is a paint thinned to such an extent that it no longer covers properly. These are very effective in creating effects from highlights to translucent colors. My generic wash formula is to use 1 part paint to 15 parts thinner. The simplest thinner is the one designed for use with the paints. For a less expensive option, you can use water (but it needs to be either distilled or well filtered; don't use straight tap or bottled water). Another option is to use isopropyl (rubbing) alcohol. You need to be careful with this, because it can cause the wash to dry too quickly, before it has time to settle. I personally use 35% isopropyl -- the 70% concentration sold in most stores, diluted 50% with water. Again, be careful you buy straight alcohol, with no perfumes added.

Apply a wash with a broad brush, spreading it thinly. If you can see it, it's too thick (although it will dry thinner than it appears). Properly done, a white or light gray (my preference) will dull things down, making them look faded. With an airbrush, a light misting of either color has the right effect. Dullcote is NOT required, and in fact should not be applied prior to washes. It is intended as a finish cote, but it really just dulls the sheen, it doesn't fade anything. It can be used over acrylics, or you can buy acrylic "lacquers" that do the same thing.

You can also use acrylic paints and a technique called drybrushing (where most of the paint is removed from the brush before it is applied to the model) to add grime streaks, rust and rust stains, mud splashes, exhaust stains, etc. to your model'

As with any technique, go slowly. It is simple -- though time consuming -- to add many thin layers. It's much harder to fix if you overdo it.

If all you want is to dull the plastic sheen, then all you need is Dullcote. To make your cars look very realistic, a variety of techniques will get you there, then the finished model can be sealed with Dullcote or similar.

Hope that helps.


----------



## prelector (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow, that really helps. Yes I am retired and do have some time to try different options. So basically I can use acrylic thinned with water and alcohol and have a 15 to 1 mix with the acrylic paint? 

I really appreciate you taking the time to help me on this. Not sure I will use an airbrush but might invest in one. Again thanks for taking time to respond.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A word of caution. Get an old scrap car or other
styrene to practice on. That way you won't spoil
a more valuable car. You can try this or that color
and see which you prefer. 

Don


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Prelector
You may also like to give weathering chalks a try,these are applied pretty much the same as acrylics with the dry brush method.they will need to be sealed with a light coat of dull cote when your satisfied with them,nice thing is if you not happy just use soap and water to wash it off.....before sealing of course!!😆


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

prelector said:


> Wow, that really helps. Yes I am retired and do have some time to try different options. So basically I can use acrylic thinned with water and alcohol and have a 15 to 1 mix with the acrylic paint?


Yes, that's one method. Just remember, what works for me is ONE way, not the ONLY way. In the course of your experimentation, you may discover others that work better for you. I mean, you have to dilute the paint to get a wash (by definition), but as to how much and with what, there are many opinions.

Also, take Don's excellent advice and practice on something you don't give a crap about. When I took a clinic in airbrushing techniques from Iwata (an airbrush company), they gave us cheap, train-set quality Bachmann circus train cars to practice on.


----------



## prelector (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input. I will put these to the test. Have to wait a little while because wife is having total knee replacement surgery and need to tend to her before my hobby. Have a great long weekend everyone.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Best wishes to the Mrs for great results and a quick recovery!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## prelector (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks Fire21 appreciate the kind words.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*"painting" with chalks*

Prelector;

Another way to weather with chalk is to use it as paint. I'm about your age, so I think we may have encountered the same paint set as kids. Remember the long shallow tin box with about 10 chunks of solid watercolors? You got the brush wet, then rubbed it around on one of the color blocks, and then brushed the rather garish color onto paper.
You can do the same thing with the rectangular sticks of pastel CHALKS (not just pastels, some of which are like crayons) from craft stores. Michael's, or possibly craft dept. of WalMart.
Dip a small brush in water, rub it over the chalk, and "paint" it onto the car. Practicing on an old one is excellent advise from DonR and CT.

Traction Fan


----------



## prelector (Jan 7, 2012)

That is a terrific idea. Yup, we must be about the same age. I do remember those sets in the tin and wetting a brush and creating a work of art that Picasso would be proud to hang in his house. Sadly my parents never felt that my artwork was that impressive so it ended up in the trash. Great idea that I will try out when I get a chance. Thanks for responding.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Old knees*

prelector;

I forgot to add my sympathy for your wife's knee replacement. I had both my knees replaced a year and a half ago. Recovery is no fun at all, but if she sticks with the physical therapy, and does all her exercises, She'll come out alright. I can now walk a mile every day, ride a bike, and get around the house without a cane. Right after coming home from the hospital, I could barely get across the room with a walker. But all it takes is time and persistence.

Wishing her a good recovery;

Traction Fan


----------



## prelector (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks Traction Fan,

I let my wife read what you wrote and she was quite moved that you thought about her. She is doing very well and is walking without a walker. Sometimes uses a cane and still has some pain but not what she had prior to the knee replacement. Really sounds like you did very well for having both knees replaced. I am 71 by the way and I do believe we are probably pretty close in age. Had a chance to visit San Diego many years ago and really enjoyed it. Lots to do there and of course the weather is always nice. Here in Pensacola we also have great weather but we do get 4 or 5 weeks of colder temperatures around January. For the most part it is a great place to live and currently no water shortage. Hope that water problem gets better for all of California. Take care and I will stay in touch. :laugh:


----------

